# The Dogs I Want



## GECKO=] (Apr 5, 2009)

A Doberman Pincher













A Rotweiler









American Pitbull


Right now i have a springer spaniel called connie.

What would you want?


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

My dream dog is a blue or bi eyed harlequin dane:










I am bringing home a little blue merle mutt on Sunday, Diesel:










Will get better pics of him once he's home


----------



## abandonallhope (Jun 19, 2009)

Dobermans are cracking dogs - incredibly intelligent and have real characters. You need to be firm with them though and keep them mentally stimualted or the can be a handful. I have pics of my lad in my gallery if you want a butchers. Also have a pit cross, picks in gallery too, they do not deserve the rep they get!!


----------



## annarism (Aug 9, 2007)

i love dobermans and my 2nd mum has a harlequin great dane and he is lovely and now my son wants a great dane unfortunately we are running out of space and living in a flat a great dane is a big no


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

I have a sinking feeling in my gut. Would you happen to be 6ft white skinny covered in BLING and living on some rough west side estate.

Marina


----------



## charlottej1983 (Oct 29, 2007)

my dream dog is a chocolate flat coated retriver. although i currently have a basset hound a jack russell and a jack cross patterdale!


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

Three of my dream dogs. GSD's & BC's we've had in the family before and would love to own them again. A chocolate labrador is a dog I've always wanted though.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

And I would never buy a puppy that has had all that crap done to it... Cropped ears and tails... BLEGH. Pitts and dobies look so much nicer with ears. It took me a bit to find a good pic of a harle dane, cuz a lot of them have stupid pointy up ears. They are supposed to be floppy!!!


----------



## x_jodie_rose_x (Jul 24, 2009)

i would love a great dane, greyhound, boxer.
I was really dubious of getting my boxer X staff because of the reputation that staff's and similar dog's get .. but he is lovely the most happy go lucky dog i have ever come across andhe is such a character.. he is the most lazy and energetic dog i have ever had lol .. he does not get out of bed until 11am but never run's out of energy however early i walk him or ho ever much irun him he just want to play more lol .. its all abut how you bring up a dog.. not how the breed is in its self .. if you do not get them to be vicious they won't be.. simple


----------



## MViper (Mar 25, 2009)

My next dream dog will be a rescue :2thumb: Don't care what breed,sex it is! :notworthy:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

dobermans are the finest dogs in the world.... some breeds are equal to dobermans but in different ways... but none are superior... only better in certain applications... apples and oranges really... few breeds are in the catagorey that dobermans, german shepards, labs and some others are in... these breeds have their good and bad points but they are the best overall...

you can't go wrong with a doberman... or a few other breeds...but many breeds are inferior to the superstars of the dog breeds...

ultimate dogs... several breeds can claim that title... dobies are one of them... dobermans exude class and excellence... ferraris of the dog world.


----------



## stacy (May 9, 2009)

GECKO=] said:


> A Doberman Pincher
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 love the blue nose lovely dogs


----------



## GECKO=] (Apr 5, 2009)

Marinam2 said:


> I have a sinking feeling in my gut. Would you happen to be 6ft white skinny covered in BLING and living on some rough west side estate.
> 
> Marina


 
if your talking about me 
i live in the countryside in N.I


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

My 5 dream dogs 

Vizsla:









German Shorthaired Pointer:









German Wirehaired Pointer:









Sprocker:









Jack Russell Terrier:


----------



## 9Red (May 30, 2008)

Marinam2 said:


> I have a sinking feeling in my gut. Would you happen to be 6ft white skinny covered in BLING and living on some rough west side estate.
> 
> Marina


Would you happen to be arrogant and rude?

These are also my three favourite breeds, especially the dobes, and I'm a bioveterinry scientist that's short and fat and live in Gloucestershire. 

Its exactly that type of prejudice that gives these breeds such a bad reputation. :censor:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

there are so many dogs with great characteristics that to be honest I haven't got a list of what I want, and dogs seem to find their way to me so I'm not looking (honest) because if i'm supposed to get another it will find me. I would love another small dog especially if it was a pug!


----------



## GECKO=] (Apr 5, 2009)

anymore


----------



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)

Boxer, complete with floppy ears AND a tail









Boston Terrier also complete with tail









Borzoi









and a Saluki









I also love...
Great danes
Dalmatians
Miniature bull terriers
French bulldogs
Wire fox terriers
Greyhounds
to name a few 

I wouldn't buy one of these breeds though unless necessary, i'd rather rescue, don't choose the dog, let the dog choose you sorta thing!

I currently have an English bull terrier and a JRT x Italian greyhound


----------



## Joshh (Nov 12, 2008)

Hmm i'd love a Boxer
but others i'd like are a LEGAL pitbull =]
Labrador
German Shepard
Rotweiler 
Border Collie

Nothing too big as i'm not tall myself Ha


----------



## Hoolibugs (Mar 1, 2009)

My dream dog - 










My Scooby-Doo :flrt: He's a BCxJRT.

I'd love another BC or BC cross :2thumb:


----------



## baby_glass (Jul 3, 2007)

German shep for me,i have previously owned one and miss her like crazy even after all these years but we have decided after our staffie passes (hopefully not for years yet) that we won't get another dog,so a GSD will always just have to be a dream.


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

This is the dog I want...









...but sadly she died last year 

Anyhoo - my favourites are greys, lurchers, danes (my current dog is a dane called Blu), borzois, whippets, springers, etc.

As far as dobermans being the ferrari of the dog world, have to disagree on that, they are beautiful but they dont outclass a nice shiny greyhound, and lets face it - if we're comparing anything to a ferrari it'd have to be a fast dog!


----------



## housecat (Oct 14, 2007)

Aww she was gorgeous. Love greyhounds but also like Rhodesian Ridgebacks. Used to have a patterdale and he was lovely.


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

She was a lurcher, but a very greyhound-ish one. You cant see in the pics but she had a "mohican" down the back of her neck, we were told this was a collie thing (although being a rescue, we'll never know what she was exactly - but she wasn't tattooed).


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Joshh said:


> Hmm i'd love a Boxer
> but others i'd like are a LEGAL pitbull =]
> Labrador
> German Shepard
> ...


 There are no legal pitbulls.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

LisaLQ said:


> She was a lurcher, but a very greyhound-ish one. You cant see in the pics but she had a "mohican" down the back of her neck, we were told this was a collie thing (although being a rescue, we'll never know what she was exactly - but she wasn't tattooed).


 My lurcher Urian also has a ridge of hair down his neck. The breeder told me that he had ridgeback in the breeding somewhere.
Since he is so tall, I tell people that it's his mane cos his mum was a shetland pony.:lol2:


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Hehe - sounds like a lovely boy.

You can see Sky's here, it's where the white stripe is...










After a bath...









Tsk tsk, on the sofa...









It's coming up to a year since we lost her, and talking about her still makes me sob like a baby. I dont think I'll ever get over it. I've never grieved for an animal this way, I thought our last loss (Buffy the grey) was tough but it was nothing compared to this.


----------



## zon3k (Jun 7, 2009)

tibetan mastiff









a gsd like that one!!!! :flrt:









german pointer









staffy <3


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

LisaLQ said:


> Hehe - sounds like a lovely boy.
> 
> You can see Sky's here, it's where the white stripe is...
> 
> ...


 Yup, that is exactly the same as Urian's mane. I might see if I can get a pic of it this afternoon but he is brindle so it might be so easy to see as yours is. What a lovely looking bitch though and with the stripe being white it is very unusual. Longdogs are fab aren't they?
I tell folks that they are the ultimate lazy person's dog cos apart from a canter once a day, they are happy to snooze all day long.
When I'm a really old doddery lady (if I live that long), I'll have all longdogs. Never had a bad one yet.
Perfect dogs if you only have a small home and garden, and even though I don't hold with dogs in flats, I reckon, they'd do fine in one (in both cases obviously providing they get walked at least 4 times a day with some off lead galloping time on one of the walks).
They would be great with pensioners as they are all gentle and less likely to cause a fall by getting under feet, or turning into a snappy horror like those little jack russells that people with small bungalows get.
So folks, in another 20 years, if you see a wrinkled old lady walking down your road, dressed like a bag lady, and accompanied by several large lurchers, that could be me.:lol2:


----------



## daikenkai (May 24, 2007)

Since i was a little kid i only ever wanted a Harley Dane. On my 17th birthday i was taken to a house and told to pick from a litter or 13. I brought home Blue and got 4 womderful years with him until Chardiomyopathy took him away. 
I still miss him every day.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

our dog... hopers...

1/2 gsd 1/2 doberman... great dog... we rescued her.


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

That's how I want to grow old, Fenwoman :flrt:

As for danes, that's the sad thing about them, knowing that at 6 and a half years old, Blu is classed as an elderly dog. Sky lived to 11-13 years old (we never knew her real age) but we still thought that was far too young, these giant dogs have hardly any time with us. I read average life expectency is 6-8 years (god, I hope not).


----------



## daikenkai (May 24, 2007)

LisaLQ said:


> That's how I want to grow old, Fenwoman :flrt:
> 
> As for danes, that's the sad thing about them, knowing that at 6 and a half years old, Blu is classed as an elderly dog. Sky lived to 11-13 years old (we never knew her real age) but we still thought that was far too young, these giant dogs have hardly any time with us. I read average life expectency is 6-8 years (god, I hope not).


Yeah 8 years old is good for a Dane, Blue was middle aged at 4 although he was happy and healthy and still acted like a puppy til the last week of his life. Its a shame that such wonderful dogs can't have more time with us, but at least they're in a better place now, at least thats what i like to think.


----------



## thalie_knights (Jan 19, 2007)

I have my perfect dog..Meet Apollo, he had just turned 1year 1 month, and is a Greek import..


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Aww he's handsome, course he'd be handsomer with all his appendages.


----------



## thalie_knights (Jan 19, 2007)

each to their own, but we prefer him as he is.. *awaits backlash*


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

...

a list of the few dogs ive met and want (but if i were to get a dog, i would get a resuce mutt, i lovvve emutts)

-samoyed my friend had a recsue KC crufts winner sadly he died last year but is was a stunning dog.









a australian kelpie a friend of mine owns a brown and tan one stunnig










a great dane like this










and for my OH

husky









malumate


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

thalie_knights said:


> I have my perfect dog..Meet Apollo, he had just turned 1year 1 month, and is a Greek import..


 Ohhh poor sud. Look at his poor mutilated ears and tail. Is Greece not part of the EU then?


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

thalie_knights said:


> each to their own, but we prefer him as he is.. *awaits backlash*


my sis has got a dobie pup and he has ears and a tail and personally i think he looks a million times better.


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

awww no I dont like them cropped neither - his ears just look weird!!

I dont normally go for breeds - just go to the local rescue and see what they have got that I like - I do have a tendancy to go for pointy muzzled dogs rather than snubby nosed or really soft mouthed dogs (hate drool!!) but for some reason I really really want a rhodesian ridgeback as my next hound - there is a gorgeous one in my local rescue centre that no-one wants  it is times like this I really wish my dog would accept other dogs as I would have him in a shot otherwise


----------



## thalie_knights (Jan 19, 2007)

well, like i said it comes down to individual opinions.we searched for breeders over here for about a year, but none met the requirements/standard we were after, so we took our search abroad where 90% if breeders (EU contries or not) still tend to crop the ears, and most definitely dock the tails.

anyhow, the rhodesians are also fantastic breeds - my cousin has 4, each one completely different to the other in character, and one bitch she took from a breeder for free because she was born without the 'ridge'!


----------



## daikenkai (May 24, 2007)

thalie_knights said:


> well, like i said it comes down to individual opinions.we searched for breeders over here for about a year, but none met the requirements/standard we were after, so we took our search abroad where 90% if breeders (EU contries or not) still tend to crop the ears, and most definitely dock the tails.
> 
> anyhow, the rhodesians are also fantastic breeds - my cousin has 4, each one completely different to the other in character, and one bitch she took from a breeder for free because she was born without the 'ridge'!


Well i think he's gorgeous! I saw a Dobie with ears and tail done at my local vet, he must have been an import as well and i must say he was HUGE! An absolute cracker of a dog!


----------



## thalie_knights (Jan 19, 2007)

Thank you we think so too. The imports are a whole different kettle of fish to the UK-bred dobies, with a lot of breeders in the UK now taking their bitches abroad to be mated, or importing males to use as stud for the foreign lineages..our boy has a lot of growing still to do but each day is a blessing with him looning around the house!:flrt:


----------



## daikenkai (May 24, 2007)

Aye this male was definately more what you'd think a Dobermann to look like, was taller and bulkier than any Dobie ive seen bred here. 
I wanted to steal him, he was still just a pup at 10 months old and was sooo cuddly!


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

yes for sure - be boring if we did like the same thing lol - awww lucky your cousin got her - better than being rejected or pts!!


----------



## thalie_knights (Jan 19, 2007)

yep exactly, the breeder basically wanted rid asap so she took her on..


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

with dobermans' stick to the standard...
yeah, we crop and dock here...


----------



## thalie_knights (Jan 19, 2007)

I think the initial query was because Greece is part of the EU aka part of the formation which banned docking and cropping..whilst it is stricly legislated in the UK, it is not the case for top breeders abroad - several breeders quit entirely once the ban was imposed as they felt the breed as it 'should be' would not exist if the dobies were to have long tails and ears..anyhow, its a 50/50 argument at the end of day - but for the breed we chose, for what we wanted, and for how the breed was intended, the cropped ears and docked tail are as they should be.


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Of course they're meant to have ears and tails, it's ridiculous that people claiming to love the breed would suggest otherwise.

I think dobies look more attractive with tail and ears, the only reason they were initially cropped was to make them look scary.


----------



## Barry.M (May 19, 2006)

My dream dog is sat at my feet rght now,my 7 month old Rottweiler,Mallory.


----------



## thalie_knights (Jan 19, 2007)

its very easy for people to say the tail docking was always a cosmetic result.Do you know anything about their history?

In brief - the Dobermann _was_ bred as a protection dog with every intention of appearing fearless. Herr Dobermann also liked experimenting with dog breeding, in order to produce not only a dog that was good at protection, but one that was also good at tracking/field work, and an all-round athlete. It is through the early inner breeing of dogs such as the manchester terrier, gordon setter,german pincher, rottweiler to name but a few - that the breed was actually developed, and many dobies were born as bob-tails, where the tail did not extend to below the 1st or 2nd vertebra, and the ears began to uplift. As so many of the breed died over the 2nd world war, they were unable to 'selectively' breed those with the bob tails, and thus it became more common practise to dock the tails and crop the ears.

I consider myself a true dobermann lover, and for this, I am glad that I have an example of the breed which is 'as was intended'.


----------



## purpleskyes (Oct 15, 2007)

My dream dogs are










or


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

thalie_knights said:


> its very easy for people to say the tail docking was always a cosmetic result.Do you know anything about their history?
> 
> In brief - the Dobermann _was_ bred as a protection dog with every intention of appearing fearless. Herr Dobermann also liked experimenting with dog breeding, in order to produce not only a dog that was good at protection, but one that was also good at tracking/field work, and an all-round athlete. It is through the early inner breeing of dogs such as the manchester terrier, gordon setter,german pincher, rottweiler to name but a few - that the breed was actually developed, and many dobies were born as bob-tails, where the tail did not extend to below the 1st or 2nd vertebra, and the ears began to uplift. As so many of the breed died over the 2nd world war, they were unable to 'selectively' breed those with the bob tails, and thus it became more common practise to dock the tails and crop the ears.
> 
> I consider myself a true dobermann lover, and for this, I am glad that I have an example of the breed which is 'as was intended'.


But could you not say, in that case that man is interfering with how the dog should be and is not letting nature take it's course?


----------



## thalie_knights (Jan 19, 2007)

But could you not say, in that case that man is interfering with how the dog should be and is not letting nature take it's course

if the above was the case..then the dobermann wouldnt exist at all..its only through years of selective breeding that the dobermann was produced as the initial 'founder' of the breed intended - to the point where the selection process was producing dogs with short tails and upright ears..

so all in all, how long is a piece of string?!


----------



## Love_snakes (Aug 12, 2007)

I want a tan whippet


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

thalie_knights said:


> But could you not say, in that case that man is interfering with how the dog should be and is not letting nature take it's course
> 
> if the above was the case..then the dobermann wouldnt exist at all..its only through years of selective breeding that the dobermann was produced as the initial 'founder' of the breed intended - to the point where the selection process was producing dogs with short tails and upright ears..
> 
> so all in all, how long is a piece of string?!


But selective breeding is different from actually operating on an animal to change it's appearance is it not? I'm not trying to pick an argument, I enjoy a debate!


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

For those who like the way a docked dog looks, Iwould recommend seeing it done, hearing the faint cries of distress and pain and see them struggle.
We are rightly disgusted at someone skinning a live animal, but nobody seems to mind that a 3 day old puppy is picked up and it's tail cut off with a pair of scissors and no anaesthetic.
I know how it is because, to my shame, I docked many dogs when it was legal and I bred dogs which had docked tails. Way back then I was silly, and really believed that it was acceptable, and they felt no pain, despite when my eyes and ears told me. I hated docking, but was told by those with more experience that no undocked dog would win in the ring and that I would never be able to sell undocked puppies. Way before the docking ban I was a member of the anti docking alliance and also, the last few litters I ever bred of cockers (show type) I simply didn't dock. I'm glad the ban is in place as I know of many breeders who also hated docking.
Ear slicing is done later in life when the dog is about a year old. Under anaesthetic, and the ears are held up in a splint for some time. But once the anasthetic wears off, the wounds on the ears will be painful and if the slpint gets knocked during play, it is very painful.
I have done a complete turnaround and view docked tails with disgust and if anyone tells me that they are happy that their dog suffers pain, in so that they can admire the way it looks after being mutilated, I consider them to be totally callous.


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Aside from how wrong I believe it to be, I think it's sad that people would say this is how the breed was intended to be. No. They were intended to have ears and tails and that's why they were born with them.

I'm not against breeding for a specific breed type, but only when it includes full use of their body parts. Most of the deformed pedigrees you see today have real physical repercussions, and cant do the job they were initially bred to do. You just have to look at the bulldog to see how much that has changed over the years, for the sake of people saying "oh but that's how it's supposed to look!".

I've seen dobies with tails and they are supremely beautiful. I cant understand anyone hacking bits off their body just because they think that's how they're "supposed to look". Heard of body dysmorphia?:lol2:


----------



## slakey (Aug 11, 2007)

*My dream dogs are a

Old English Mastiff:*
*









and a Anatolian Shepherd:*










*And I currently own a 3year old Boxer cross and a 13week old Labrador puppy.*


----------



## Kerriebaby (May 12, 2009)

I already have the dog I have always wanted 

Kerrie(Baby) 5 year old Dutch Shepherd


























sorry for all the pics, love her to pieces


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

Kerry is gorgeous! I love her eyes in the middle pic!


----------



## Kerriebaby (May 12, 2009)

butterfingersbimbo said:


> Kerry is gorgeous! I love her eyes in the middle pic!


 
her ladyship told me to say thank you...

she is a fab girlie, love her to pieces, so lucky to have her.


----------



## thalie_knights (Jan 19, 2007)

fenwoman - im not sure on the ear cropping procedure here in the UK, but with the International breeders, and ours in the EU, it is done at a latest of 3 months - the dog is put under g.a, the ears are bandaged, taped so that as the dog grows the ears remain in position. I would be silly to say 'all dogs are done this way' as i cant voice other breeders, but ours wouldnt touch a dog for cropping that was over 3 months.


----------



## thalie_knights (Jan 19, 2007)

ps - the Akitas are fantastic..just dont come across a squirrel or you might get bowled off your feet! We have a breeder near us who takes her 'troops' for a walk at 5am, to avoid meeting as many other dogs/obstacles as possible!:lol2:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

thalie_knights said:


> fenwoman - im not sure on the ear cropping procedure here in the UK, but with the International breeders, and ours in the EU, it is done at a latest of 3 months - the dog is put under g.a, the ears are bandaged, taped so that as the dog grows the ears remain in position. I would be silly to say 'all dogs are done this way' as i cant voice other breeders, but ours wouldnt touch a dog for cropping that was over 3 months.


 I stand corrected on the age. Luckily, here in the UK cropping is banned as it is considered to be unneccesary mutilation. One US website states that:


> If you are considering having your puppy’s ears cropped here a few important things to know.First, your puppy will have to undergo this procedure sometime between *nine and twelve weeks of age.* He will probably be required to stay a minimum of one night in the hospital following the procedure.
> 
> Often it is advisable to leave him for several days to be treated for any pain and allow him to get used to the aluminum apparatus that will keep his ears standing for now.
> 
> ...


 Why would any caring owner find this acceptable!!!


----------



## cornflakes (Apr 7, 2009)

*Sprocker:*







i have a sprocker!!!! (how do you do the reply thing that highlights it in blue?)


----------



## thalie_knights (Jan 19, 2007)

appologies to the initial post-maker for dampening your thread..all in all we adore our dog exactly how he is, and wouldnt change a thing. agree to disagree.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

thalie_knights said:


> appologies to the initial post-maker for dampening your thread..all in all we adore our dog exactly how he is, and wouldnt change a thing. agree to disagree.



Yes, I disagree.
"I love you, dog" <snip>...scream
"oh I do love you" <slice...snip> ....yelp


----------



## thalie_knights (Jan 19, 2007)

ok, well in that case - its a good thing he is ours!


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Whilst I disagree with docking for cosmetic reasons, I would not want to work some dogs that weren't docked, for instance a Vizsla.


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

cornflakes said:


> *Sprocker:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At the bottom of the persons post there is 3 buttons, click "quote". 

PS. You come on here saying you have Sprocker and don't add pictures? :gasp:


----------



## GECKO=] (Apr 5, 2009)

cornflakes said:


> *Sprocker:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


just press qoute on whatever yoyu want to copy like i am doing now


----------



## cornflakes (Apr 7, 2009)

ok thx ill post some piccies of her now


----------



## SSamm (Mar 9, 2006)

I really want a collie! Excellent dog

Huskeys and malamutes too.


----------



## cornflakes (Apr 7, 2009)

lilly


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

Lilly is gorgeous! I love those dogs too! :2thumb:


----------



## cornflakes (Apr 7, 2009)

thankyou:2thumb:


----------



## GECKO=] (Apr 5, 2009)

really interesting dogs so far anymore?


----------



## cornflakes (Apr 7, 2009)

basset hound
gsd
english pointer shorthaired
bloodhound
newfoundland
st bernard
harlequin great dane


----------



## LouRich (Jul 11, 2009)

I'm with the lucky few that already own their perfect dream dog (now that he is 3 years old that is !!!! :censor::whistling2









This is Toby one of the most devoted dogs I have ever met. He is a 3 year old pure springer and NOW soooo calm and placid.
Nothing could beat this dog as my dream dog :flrt::flrt:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Another male GSD but he would have to live up to a legend as my bestest ever friend died at 14 months which is why I have never got another one

A Pug as they are sooooooooooooooooooooooooo cute

A JRT cross Cavalier another hard one as I lost my old man aged 16 years and he was such a character

A JRT must be wire coated though


----------



## Skyespirit86 (Feb 23, 2008)

OMG there are so many dogs I like. But I can just about whittle it down to: Dobermann, Bullmastiff, St Bernard, GSD, Boxer, Czech Wolfdog & Sarloos Wolfhounds, Chihuahuas, Chinese Crested, Japanese Chin, bulldog, boston terrier, whippet, funny lurchers, and griffon bruxellois.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

LoveForLizards said:


> Whilst I disagree with docking for cosmetic reasons, I would not want to work some dogs that weren't docked, for instance a Vizsla.


 Why not? And have you evidence to back up your reasons? The reason I ask is because I saw all the so called evidence given by the pro docking alliance before the ban came into being. It mentioned gun dogs getting tails ripped in cover. Well, I bred and owned cockers since 1972. All of my dogs went through cover when I was out riding with them along disused railway tracks smothered with brambles etc. Plenty got torn ear flaps (should I have cut those off?) but not one of their thick muscular tails ever got so much as a graze. Think about it. Dog goes head and shoulders first, brambles get pushed aside and the tail, being slimmer and carried well behind, hardly touches the thorns.
If working dogs are so in danger of tail damage, why are not labradors docked? 
Why are dobermanns and other guarding breeds docked? Why are not greyhounds and whippets etc docked? In pet homes, they regularly split their thin skinned bony tails when they wag furiously and hit a wall, table, door jamb etc.
Quite simply, humans like the look of an amputated tail.When the ban was proposed, breeders and people who are happy to cut the tails off puppies, had to find something which might prevent the ban, so came up with the story about mutilated tails.
Being a country woman myself and having beaten for the guns many many times, I have seen plenty of cuts on ears and muzzles, but not one tail.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Oooh I forgot to add Griffon to my list with their little monkey faces:flrt:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> Oooh I forgot to add Griffon to my list with their little monkey faces:flrt:


I'd be here typing for an hour if I listed all the dogs I'd like lol. 
Luckily, I like all the dogs I have.


----------



## Titch1980 (Mar 6, 2006)

since i was a kid ive always wanted a st bernard id also like a dogue de bordeaux(sp?) but i think i shall have to wait until i win the lottery and can buy a massive house with a massive garden before i have either


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Having worked at a greyhound kennels briefly, I can say tail injuries were very common. Mainly because they'd go mad for any attention when they heard a voice, sadly not getting it and spending 23 and a half hours a day in the dark wet kennel didnt help.

However I dont know where I stand with regards working dogs, but I feel it's a bit like amputating your arm in case you cut your finger, not really worth it IMO.


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> Why not? And have you evidence to back up your reasons? The reason I ask is because I saw all the so called evidence given by the pro docking alliance before the ban came into being. It mentioned gun dogs getting tails ripped in cover. Well, I bred and owned cockers since 1972. All of my dogs went through cover when I was out riding with them along disused railway tracks smothered with brambles etc. Plenty got torn ear flaps (should I have cut those off?) but not one of their thick muscular tails ever got so much as a graze. Think about it. Dog goes head and shoulders first, brambles get pushed aside and the tail, being slimmer and carried well behind, hardly touches the thorns.
> If working dogs are so in danger of tail damage, why are not labradors docked?
> Why are dobermanns and other guarding breeds docked? Why are not greyhounds and whippets etc docked? In pet homes, they regularly split their thin skinned bony tails when they wag furiously and hit a wall, table, door jamb etc.
> Quite simply, humans like the look of an amputated tail.When the ban was proposed, breeders and people who are happy to cut the tails off puppies, had to find something which might prevent the ban, so came up with the story about mutilated tails.
> Being a country woman myself and having beaten for the guns many many times, I have seen plenty of cuts on ears and muzzles, but not one tail.


A heck of a lot of hawking friends have got Vizslas and only 2 of them have dogs with full tails, the rest were part-docked docked after being split open or caught on bramble or sheak. A Viszlas tail is very different to a lot of other working breeds tails such as the cocker spaniel, springer, most sprockers, labradors and setters. I would rather a young (1 yr-18 month) dog have it's tailed docker under anesthetic then have it sliced on bramble/sheak. Each to their own. I personally don't like the look of docked/cropped dogs. When a 60lb lump of dog is creeping through thick, heavy cover it doesn't always get pushed aside and more often then not closes back behind them depending on the season/permission/cover.


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

cornflakes said:


> lilly


:flrt: She's lovely.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)




----------



## GECKO=] (Apr 5, 2009)

i have a rescue springer and it really was a rescue she was being over bred she was kept in a kennel all day and all night the man was took to court and i don't know what happened after that she was so jumpy every time she got scared she would pee all over the floor she wouldn't like going over for a stroke she was to scared shed run away from people and sat with hear head towards the ground any time anybody was near her. but gradually to this point she is one of the most adorable things I've ever come across she is one of the most friendliest dogs i've ever met she is an excellent guard dog she doesn't really like dog food,every time we eat she would love to try it but she's not so keen on what we don't eat and she is so adorable and couldn't get better all my dogs have been fab. THANKS FOR REALLY BEING MY BEST FRIENDS

WE MISS YOU R.I.P
BEN 
LUCKY 

i can get pics up tommorow or if not soon so keep bumping for me.


----------



## GECKO=] (Apr 5, 2009)

anymore


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

Skyespirit86 said:


>


Look at that face, so beautiful!


----------



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

freekygeeky said:


> ...
> 
> -samoyed my friend had a recsue KC crufts winner sadly he died last year but is was a stunning dog.
> 
> ...


Yes love samoyeds and huskies! I've got on of my dream dogs already, little Bella 



















Really need some up to date pix she's grown loads. And also...










Bernese mountain dog, absolutely adore these guys xx


----------



## Cookaaaaay (Mar 8, 2009)

These are the dogs I would like:

*Spanish Water Dog.*
This is the dog I want the most, Spanish Water Dogs are just so expensive though haha.












*German Shorthaired Pointer*












*British Bulldog*











*English Springer Spaniel*










*French Bulldog*









*Labrador*










*Siberian Husky*


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

i have the dogs i want
labrador.
collie.
finnish sptiz.


----------



## GECKO=] (Apr 5, 2009)

b um p


----------



## GECKO=] (Apr 5, 2009)

i like the german pointer​


----------



## louism (Jun 14, 2009)

manchester terrier the worlds greatest dog mines sitting right at my feet mya best freind bud:2thumb:


----------



## louism (Jun 14, 2009)

hes 4 and is my best pal:2thumb:


----------



## CaptainGodzilla (Aug 9, 2009)

New Foundland










Corgi











sharpei

Such Beautiful Dogs


----------



## JamesJ (Apr 12, 2008)

A French Bulldog :flrt:



























I already have a name chosen for when I can get a dog :blush: Ive always wanted a dog but its something my parents have never wanted


----------



## mask-of-sanity (Dec 27, 2006)

umm for me it would be another lurcher fantastic dogs and so so gentle, or a flat coat retriever or a chocolate lab ...........list could go on and on lol


----------



## Mini Mosh (Aug 22, 2009)

my dream dog would be a pug. 
My husband bought my a golden labador last year, which has twice the strength i do so would definately have a small dog next time!


----------



## ashbosh (Jun 23, 2007)

Mini Mosh said:


> my dream dog would be a pug.
> My husband bought my a golden labador last year, which has twice the strength i do so would definately have a small dog next time!


she will probably buy one next year cos we are a very impacient bunch


----------



## Mini Mosh (Aug 22, 2009)

ashbosh said:


> she will probably buy one next year cos we are a very impacient bunch


 
speak for yourself!


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

im very lucky to own my dream dogs, but i would love a british bulldog and greyhounds


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Mini Mosh said:


> my dream dog would be a pug.
> My husband bought my a golden labador last year, which has twice the strength i do so would definately have a small dog next time!


Was it a yellow labrador or golden retriever? Or a cross between the 2 to make a golden lab?
If it pulls hard when you walk it, buy yourself a lupi harness or a halti. They are marvellous.


----------



## Mini Mosh (Aug 22, 2009)

yellow lab, i just get used to calling them golden for some reason. 

we have a harness for him at the minute but hes still too strong, im only tiny so he just drags me everywhere. Hes not very socialised and that the main problem really. He gets very playful when he sees other dogs so just goes wild and i cant manage


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Mini Mosh said:


> yellow lab, i just get used to calling them golden for some reason.
> 
> we have a harness for him at the minute but hes still too strong, im only tiny so he just drags me everywhere. Hes not very socialised and that the main problem really. He gets very playful when he sees other dogs so just goes wild and i cant manage


 Don't confuse a harness with a lupi harness. They are not the same. A harness is made to allow the dog to pull, just like a carthorse in a breast harness. A lupi harness is a special one to stop them pulling. I too am little and used to be able to walk my giant schnauzer, the big lurhcer and my huge collie cross, with a combined weight of130kg, all wearing Lupi harnesses and all 3 leads held on one finger.Get a lupi harness nad he won't pull. Or get a halti. With so many good anti pull things to buy in the shops I am always surprised when people say their dog pulls them.
By the sound of it, if he is unmanageable and goes wild, you would be best off with a halti. He won't be able to go wild. Then, because you can control him, you are more inclined to take him out, which means he meets dogs daily and gets less excited.


----------



## Mini Mosh (Aug 22, 2009)

fenwoman said:


> Don't confuse a harness with a lupi harness. They are not the same. A harness is made to allow the dog to pull, just like a carthorse in a breast harness. A lupi harness is a special one to stop them pulling. I too am little and used to be able to walk my giant schnauzer, the big lurhcer and my huge collie cross, with a combined weight of130kg, all wearing Lupi harnesses and all 3 leads held on one finger.Get a lupi harness nad he won't pull. Or get a halti. With so many good anti pull things to buy in the shops I am always surprised when people say their dog pulls them.
> By the sound of it, if he is unmanageable and goes wild, you would be best off with a halti. He won't be able to go wild. Then, because you can control him, you are more inclined to take him out, which means he meets dogs daily and gets less excited.


 
wow thank you for the advice, i will have a look at where i can get them from


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

fenwoman said:


> Why not? And have you evidence to back up your reasons? The reason I ask is because I saw all the so called evidence given by the pro docking alliance before the ban came into being. It mentioned gun dogs getting tails ripped in cover. Well, I bred and owned cockers since 1972. All of my dogs went through cover when I was out riding with them along disused railway tracks smothered with brambles etc. Plenty got torn ear flaps (should I have cut those off?) but not one of their thick muscular tails ever got so much as a graze. Think about it. Dog goes head and shoulders first, brambles get pushed aside and the tail, being slimmer and carried well behind, hardly touches the thorns.
> If working dogs are so in danger of tail damage, why are not labradors docked?
> Why are dobermanns and other guarding breeds docked? Why are not greyhounds and whippets etc docked? In pet homes, they regularly split their thin skinned bony tails when they wag furiously and hit a wall, table, door jamb etc.
> Quite simply, humans like the look of an amputated tail.When the ban was proposed, breeders and people who are happy to cut the tails off puppies, had to find something which might prevent the ban, so came up with the story about mutilated tails.
> Being a country woman myself and having beaten for the guns many many times, I have seen plenty of cuts on ears and muzzles, but not one tail.


Agree: victory:.For example fox hounds work fast and work there a$$ off when working they'll go through,over,under anything.They have long tails and blow in the wind ears.But they have never been docked or ear cropped as a breed.









Dobbies where created by K.F.L Dobbermann to protect him on his rounds as he was a tax man in the 1890's.You don't need a docked tail or cropped ears to do that job.You only need a row of sharp teeth.I mean German shepherd do near the same type of job they've always had there tails and ears un-cropped and docked.And still work that way today just fine.


----------



## C4VEMAN-5AM (May 30, 2009)

Staffie.

Rhodesian Ridgeback

siberian husky

And german short haired pointer :mf_dribble:


----------



## Mush (Jan 20, 2008)

I love my dog and far as im concerned hes te best dog in the world

staffy x rotty


















however i would love any of the following:

black german shep 









Border terrier









Black sausage dog










white boxer


















however as i have harry and i know my OH is getting a german shepherd pup when i move im going to try my very best to get him to get a black one!!!


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> If it pulls hard when you walk it, buy yourself a lupi harness or a halti. They are marvellous.


Or train it in the first place ? :lol2:



gazz said:


> Agree: victory:.For example fox hounds work fast and work there a$$ off when working they'll go through,over,under anything.They have long tails and blow in the wind ears.But they have never been docked or ear cropped as a breed.
> image


Fox hounds also have *extremely* different tails to GSP/GWP's, Vizsla's etc. :yeahright:


----------



## Squonk (Jul 13, 2009)

Siberian Husky










German Shepard











Great Dane









Neoplitan Mastiff


I like Big dogs :flrt:


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

LoveForLizards said:


> Fox hounds also have *extremely* different tails to GSP/GWP's, Vizsla's etc. :yeahright:


Really:hmm:if you say so:whistling2:.

Ok the English pointer dose the same job.Has the same tail type as GSP/GWP Vizsla's etc.Though some do dock English pointer tails.It is rare that they are docked.And docking has never a part of there breed standeds.Yet as a non docked breed they are still often used.

English pointer.









Docking coz it's a working dog and saying it's done coz this or that MAY happen.Is like a right handed chef chopping off his left hand fingers in advance coz he/she MAY cut them or chop them off at a later date.You do nothing ontill is needs doing coz it MAY never happen in the first place.


----------



## pmc83 (Jul 20, 2008)

I've had numerous breeds of dogs but got my first Rottweiler last year and now i'll always have them. The most intelligent breed i've had which is why they can be dangerous if an idiot has one:cussing: but like any dog with a responsible owner there brilliant!!
Mines like a big soft bear:lol2:
Always liked huskies but 2 dog's is enough:whistling2:


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

gazz said:


> Really:hmm:if you say so:whistling2:.
> 
> Ok the English pointer dose the same job.Has the same tail type as GSP/GWP Vizsla's etc.Though some do dock English pointer tails.It is rare that they are docked.And docking has never a part of there breed standeds.Yet as a non docked breed they are still often used.
> 
> ...


Funny really, 'cause when ever I see English Pointers working, they are either too young to be or are docked. I mostly see GWP/GSP's hunting though, a lot pass up the English Pointer and often claim they are not even comparable to that of a Brittany, GSP, GWP or Vizsla.




> Docking coz it's a working dog and saying it's done coz this or that MAY happen.Is like a right handed chef chopping off his left hand fingers in advance coz he/she MAY cut them or chop them off at a later date.You do nothing ontill is needs doing coz it MAY never happen in the first place.


What a load of rubbish. Docking a dogs tail is uncomparable to cutting off fingers. :lol2:
Aside from body language, a dogs tail holds little-to-no purpose, unlike fingers/hands of a human. 

Prevention is better then cure, as they say!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Ive never liked the look of docked tails. It makes the flowing lines of a dog stop abruptly.
I dont care if dogs are for working or not docked tails are awful and totally uneccessary. As said before nothing else gets cut off just in case so why tails??


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> Ive never liked the look of docked tails. It makes the flowing lines of a dog stop abruptly.
> I dont care if dogs are for working or not docked tails are awful and totally uneccessary. As said before nothing else gets cut off just in case so why tails??


 I agree wholeheartedly.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Squonk said:


> image
> 
> German Shepard


 German shepherd
They are used as our border collies get used over here,by shepherds to herd sheep. Hence, the name shepherd.


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

I'd love another small woofer so that Bean has a friend to play with....


----------



## cubeykc (Aug 8, 2008)

im more then happy with my staffy but when my son is older ill be getting a EBT


----------



## Squonk (Jul 13, 2009)

fenwoman said:


> german shepherd
> they are used as our border collies get used over here,by shepherds to herd sheep. Hence, the name shepherd.



typo!!! Doh!!!


----------

